

From Apartment, to IPO, to a $3 Billion Valuation - gatsby
http://mixergy.com/rajeev-singh-concur-interview/

======
AndrewWarner
This is about Concur. They have an incredible story, but they don't get much
attention because they're in the business-to-business space.

If they were a consumer company, they'd probably get daily articles and blog
posts written about them.

